# Newbie Here - Hi All



## daverogers2001 (Jun 5, 2020)

New to the site, so Hi everyone!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## daverogers2001 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Dave, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Many thanks Hoggy - Happy to be here!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

